
Watching Evolution Happen in Two Lifetimes - M_Grey
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160922-evolution-peter-rosemary-grant-interview/
======
M_Grey
I don't know about anyone else, but I found this especially interesting (and
blessedly unrelated to semantic arguments):

 _" Our work has shown that this model of speciation does hold. But in
addition, we have shown there are other routes to speciation, such as gene
flow from one species to another. We see this in the Big Bird lineage but also
in cichlid fishes and butterflies. There are multiple routes to speciation."_

It's one thing to have a hypothesis, another to spend the decades it takes to
modify it with observations.

------
JoeAltmaier
Overstated? They witnessed natural selection in action. No genes were
created/destroyed. Just a change in average beak size, presumably because the
species already had genes to vary beak size.

~~~
spthorn60
The characteristics/causes they describe are attributes of microevolution,
which would have been a more accurate term to use.

~~~
splawn
"microevolution" and "macroevolution" are words that have been invented by
creationists to try to reconcile the fact that evolution is directly
observable. Despite the fact that both have the same underlying mechanics
(natural selection) and the only difference is time.

~~~
hawkice
I assumed this was the case, but maybe not:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microevolution](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microevolution)

They say it's the technical term for change in allele frequency, which is what
OP was talking about.

~~~
splawn
I stand partially corrected.. from now on I will have to remember to say "co-
opted" by creationists rather than "invented" by.

However, they are still identical things with the only difference being the
amount of time. From your link:

"The main difference between the two processes is that one occurs within a few
generations, whilst the other takes place over thousands of years (i.e. a
quantitative difference)."

------
JoeDaDude
There has been some debate about the modern coywolf [1] being a new species
that has evolved in recent, observable time [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coywolf](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coywolf)

[2] [http://www.rawstory.com/2015/10/a-new-species-is-evolving-
ri...](http://www.rawstory.com/2015/10/a-new-species-is-evolving-right-before-
our-eyes-an-ultra-successful-mix-of-wolves-coyotes-and-dogs/)

